# Broke 3rd gear



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Ok for all you cats, who broke third already, did you get another tranny, or swap out third gear? I drove the car home after I broke third, then I drove it to the shop about 15 mins away from my house. I'm curious if I could have caused some damage. TIA


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I just ended up buying a used tranny and cryo treating the gears!


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the club  . You pretty much have to either buy a new gear set (very expensive) or buy a used tranny (not quite as expensive). 

I broke mine after 100K+ miles of "normal" wear and tear, 50K+ miles of turbo use at over 200 whp, and part of a season in the SE-R Cup Series.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

My fifth pops out alot now. So now I have a 4 spd


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, I never heard of the 1.6 getting 5th gear pop out. Is this common for them? 

Tom


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Try running some 75W250 Redline Shockproof when you are at the strip. I hear thats what Jamie Runs. I could be wrong though.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

you don't need a new gear set or new tranny. its just the synchro that went out, have that replaced, and it will be just fine. its expensive because they have to take the tranny out. but its still cheaper than new gears or new tranny.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Swapping out the syncro wont work for any length of time. I swapped out just the syncro on my G20 just before I drove from LA to Memphis, TN. The gear was so worn that it started popping out again after 3000 miles. If you want to do it on the cheap, flip 5th gear when you swap the syncro (I didn't becuase4 I couldn't get the gear off), otherwise you're pretty much assured of getting pop out again very shortly.

Tom


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

It's not the syncros, it is the actual gear, the gear shreded to pieces as soon as I hit third. I know what the problem is I don't need someone assuming a diognosis. My question was directed to the fellow turbo guys who have broke third. Just trying to figure out the cheapest way to go with out getting burned. I'm most likely going to get a Non LSD tranny and swap out internals. 



LexKyB13 said:


> *you don't need a new gear set or new tranny. its just the synchro that went out, have that replaced, and it will be just fine. its expensive because they have to take the tranny out. but its still cheaper than new gears or new tranny. *


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, I think he was replying to jingjing. My reply was directed at those with 5th gear pop out. 

In my experience, get a junkyard tranny and bolt it on to your car for the cheapest way to fix. Inspect the 5th gear syncro prior to install and give it a good cleaning, then use Redline Shockproof for the gear oil.

Good luck.

Tom


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

damn, my bad, it is the synchro IF your gear is not shredded. don't jump on my case i was just trying to help.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

gsr20det said:


> *Wow, I never heard of the 1.6 getting 5th gear pop out. Is this common for them?
> 
> Tom *



Well, I have a buddy that has a 92 that he lost his 5th last year. Mine pops out all the time, I just dont use it anymore. Another buddy had a 87 that lost 5th, then 3rd, then threw the rod in the engine after 317,+++ miles on it. So I dont think it is just on the se-r's only.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

The only problem with buying a used tranny is it's like russian roulett, you never know what your gonna get. I wish queife didn't give up on their gear sets for the se-r I'm sure they would have been well worth the 3gs paid for them.



gsr20det said:


> *Mike, I think he was replying to jingjing. My reply was directed at those with 5th gear pop out.
> 
> In my experience, get a junkyard tranny and bolt it on to your car for the cheapest way to fix. Inspect the 5th gear syncro prior to install and give it a good cleaning, then use Redline Shockproof for the gear oil.
> 
> ...


----------

